# Experienced Tree Climber/ Foreman/ Crew Chief needed - Maryland



## A&A Tree (Sep 2, 2016)

A & A Tree Experts, Inc. is seeking responsible, motivated, and career-oriented individuals dedicated to a higher standard of tree care to join our successful and well-respected company. We are a full service tree care company and have been setting a standard within the industry for the Baltimore area since 1948.

This full-time position with our team will involve performing all aspects of tree work from ground operations, climbing, pruning/removing, bucket work, plant health care, plus other duties as assigned by supervisor.

We are looking for applicants who:
· have 3+ years climbing experience
· have experience managing a crew of 2-6 people
· are familiar with industry standards for tree work and safety, including modern climbing techniques and technical rigging 
· have a high school diploma/G.E.D/2- or 4-year degree
· have a valid driver’s license and clean driving record
· are able to pass a Dept. of Transportation physical exam and drug screen 


CDL, ISA arborist, and advanced safety certifications a plus. We are looking for applicants with good communication skills, a good attitude and great work ethic. Safety oriented, friendly, drug free work place.

Competitive wage package will be offered based on experience. Benefits include ongoing high quality training for career advancement, 401K, Vacation and Holiday pay, Health/Dental/Vision, with AFLAC benefits available to purchase, and profit sharing. Sign on bonus after 90 days.

A & A Tree Experts, Inc. is an equal opportunity employer and certified by the Better Business Bureau.


For information, or to apply, please call 410-486-4561.


----------

